# Welcome Home ScottyP



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

A great big WELCOME to ScottyP.
Good to see that you found us.
Many of us have missed you.
For those of you that don't know ScottyP, he is a great resourse for fly fishing. He will be a great asset to the site.

[On a side note though, watch out for his hummor. ScottyP will get you if you let him!]


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome, Welcome, Welcome *()* *()* *()* *()* 


Hopefully the article in the SLC will drive some more traffic to the site. I know it will take time to make this as big as our old home but you can see it comming!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

Riff Raff.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

After the surprise of seeing the old site was history after being away for 10 days, it gave me a new outlook. I look at this new forum as a Do-Over. I held a grudge against ScottyP for some wise cracks he made about one of my old posts,.... I was just trying to be helpful to anyone that Dared wander into Mt. Being a guest myself, good to see you.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, thanks for the welcome fellas. I looked at bullocks but there are so many forums over there it didn't really appeal to me. Far as I'm concerned, this is the rightfull heir of the DWR site. Brett Prettyman said so and the press is always right, right?


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

IcatchEm said:


> After the surprise of seeing the old site was history after being away for 10 days, it gave me a new outlook. I look at this new forum as a Do-Over. I held a grudge against ScottyP for some wise cracks he made about one of my old posts,.... I was just trying to be helpful to anyone that Dared wander into Mt. Being a guest myself, good to see you.


I'm just a poor, missunderstood fisherman who enjoys a good pot stirring every now and then. No worries mate :wink:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Well looks like everyone is slowly filtering in, even me! Hello to all


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Hello, flyguy7.
Good to see that you have also found us.
It's feeling more like home all the time.
Now if we could just get LOAH here with his reports and pictures,
things would be vcose to normal again.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Hello, flyguy7.
Good to see that you have also found us.
It's feeling more like home all the time.
Now if we could just get LOAH here with his reports and pictures,
things would be close to normal again.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

ground hogs day.


----------

